# Moving to Egypt



## lisailiffe (Oct 21, 2012)

Here goes, thinking of moving to Egypt next year. Anyone any live in Hurghada and what is the employment situation like. My husband is a diving instructor and I would like to do Admin work.
Just need pointing in the right direction as permits for work ect.
Oh and health care.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please read through the forum.. as there is a plethora of information at your disposal. 
There is a sticky at the top of the page Living in Egypt. 

Please don't read just about the work situation think on about the social changes that are taking here and although Cairo/Alex are more conservative than the red sea areas we have no way of knowing what way things will swing.

I would say if you need to work to live here then you should't come...if you can come and live on an outside income do so and have a 6 month break before making any commitments to Egypt.

Welcome to Egypt and the forum

Maiden


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Hi
if you are thinking of moving to Egypt right now I wouldn't especially if your potential jobs have anything to with the tourism industry - they are having a tough time at the minute - and if anything else happens in Egypt again - then the industry will just collapse again. And after being in and around EGypt at the time of the bombings near the EGyptian Museum and the raid and deaths at Hatshepsut - they will take an awful long time to recover!!
ALso don't come to EGypt then look for jobs - you will basically be paid what they would pay for a local - esepcially with something like admin work - and bearing in mind the language here is Arabic, not English - which unless you speak / read Arabic would make admin work well nigh impossible in alot of companies.

Personally I would wait or go somewhere else - over the next 12 months - maybe even the next 12 weeks the state of the country could again become morer unstable. There are subsidy cuts to go through yet - which won't be very welcome - petrol (benzene), electricity and bread! ANd this could fuel more unrest.

If you were thinking of buying property around Hurghada and the Red Sea - there are changes imminent that won't allow you to - unless 51% is owned by an Egyptian - and as I have pointed out on another thread - good luck with that. Basically you will find your self swindled out of everything!! This law is also going to be rolled out to the other Red Sea and northern coast resorts!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Biffy said:


> If you were thinking of buying property around Hurghada and the Red Sea - there are changes imminent that won't allow you to - unless 51% is owned by an Egyptian - and as I have pointed out on another thread - good luck with that. Basically you will find your self swindled out of everything!! This law is also going to be rolled out to the other Red Sea and northern coast resorts!


That's a pretty crazy rumor, and would cause untold economic turmoil. All indications are that the government is desperate to open up to foreign investment, not deny it.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Hi
Canuck

This isn't a rumour - this is fact!!
The new laws governing the sale of properties in the red sea region of Hurghada, etc. should be coming into force any day now.

The reason I now is that we were thinking of purchasing a property around EL Gound / Hurghada - and the bank said that bacially unless we had an EGyptian partner who owned 51% of the property then we couldn't proceed.
The EGyptian government yes want people to invest - but they also don't want huge tracts of real estate owned by individuals outside of EGypt. ANd they are very aware that if the properties that have been built in this particular region continued to be bought as holiday homes , etc. by 'foriegners - then that is what would happen!

If you want to invest - the kind of investment they are more interested in is companies, etc.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I was a diving instructor in Hurghada for many years.
The first thing your husband will need is to be fluent in a second language.....these days English just isn't enough....
Most of the tourists in Hurghada are now eastern European....Russian, Czech, Hungarian etc... and some German. Many of them don't speak good enough English to successfully complete a diving course.
Most of my work was with Hungarians, as I speak the language fluently.
There are now many Egyptian diving instructors, and they're always favoured by the dive centres, because there's no work permit hassles for them, and they'll often work for a lower wage.
At one time, anybody could work illegally on a long-term tourist visa.... nowadays it's not an option..... The government is fining employers huge amounts for employing staff without the correct papers...
Also.....living and working in Egypt isn't like being on holiday there.....it's tough..... you get 1 day off a week if you're lucky.....
A lot of regulars here will tell you the same thing.
Sorry to paint a negative picture.... but.....Nowadays, it's reality!!


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

It's not about painting a negative picture - it is about being honest.

Yes there may be many things to love about EGypt and it's people - but there are also many that frustrate, annoy and maybe even upset you on a daily basis!

And to allow anyone to sell up, uproot family and come with a fabulously rosy picture after being on holiday here for no matter how many times - and not give them the honesty would be wrong!!

The issues such as employment & unemployment, harrassment, visa issues, the fact that it is after all an Islamic country et al need to be highlighted.

I am sure some people may think - ah but you live there, why are you warning me off??
Because sometimes I think had I realised how frustrating and what a hard slog it can be sometimes my decision might have been different.
Also personally - I am married to an Egyptian, and am here for him (and also because was offered a very good job before we left the UK that made the decision for us!!).


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

I agree with Biffy. I have been coming here for 20 years and recently moved here. I work for a large Egyptian company who are very respected outside as well as within Egypt and who have looked after me very well with a good expat package and lots of support. Despite all of this life here is a frustration. The culture and values of my employees is a million miles away from what it was back home and even dealing with senior people can be a frustration. Firing people is virtually impossible and most companies do not want to face the hassle. 
What has helped me immensely is that I have lessons in Arabic three times a week and my staff have really responded to my efforts to speak to them in their own language.
I love the country and am very fortunate to have the package I have, my advice to anyone wanting to come over here is very simple. 
1. No expat package = don't even think about coming! 
2. Unless you are Egyptian do not buy property here.
3. Learn the language if you can.
4. Be very flexible in both your attitude to work and the way in which you work!
5. Make as many friends as you can, both Egyptian and foreign nationals
In 4 short months I have learned a huge amount which I know will enhance my career and I do not regret my decision to come here but the longer I am here the more I realise how fortunate I am to have the job and package that I do.

Best of luck with whatever you do!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

*Diving jobs.*



lisailiffe said:


> Here goes, thinking of moving to Egypt next year. Anyone any live in Hurghada and what is the employment situation like. My husband is a diving instructor and I would like to do Admin work.
> Just need pointing in the right direction as permits for work ect.
> Oh and health care.
> Thanks for reading.


There are vacancies for German speakers in several dive centres at the moment, Don't know if that helps. Most dive centres will ask for at least two languages anyway. Your employer has to sort the work permit for you, but you may have to pay for it yourself and it can be at an inflated rate to more than cover their costs. Not many admin jobs going and I know of several people looking, but if you can cope with small children lots of nurseries want native English speakers. Pay is low though. Best bet is to teach English. You can do the TEFL course online I believe. I have however heard of jobs going in Marsa Alam which may suit. It's a bit remote, but the pay is better because of this. At least it gets you to Egypt. 
Good Luck.
Find jobs at aziabmedia red sea web site. Their Equalizer magazine has a few listed.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

*work....*



lisailiffe said:


> Here goes, thinking of moving to Egypt next year. Anyone any live in Hurghada and what is the employment situation like. My husband is a diving instructor and I would like to do Admin work.
> Just need pointing in the right direction as permits for work ect.
> Oh and health care.
> Thanks for reading.



Forget it Lisa. Have a good holiday for a month, see what readers have been explaining because they are right.


Eco-Mariner


----------

